# señal en microfono



## mts204 (Oct 19, 2006)

hola!, necesito, a ver si puedo explicarlo: tengo un microfono electret en un circuito, y tengo una señal de audio (obtenida del out RCA de la tv) y lo que busco es introducir esa señal al circuito que solamente dispone del microfono, entonces quisiera saber como debo hacerlo, calculo que sera por medio de unos capacitores y resistencias, pero no se con seguridad...

espero q puedan ayudarme!

muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 19, 2006)

Hola mts, pon un condensador de 47k en serie con la entrada ,con una resistencia de 47K ohm despues del condensador a masa,este valor tendras que probar segun la señal que te de la salida de la tv , siento no tener para dibujar el esquema , para que tengas una idea ,te mando un circuito con ese tipo de microfono, suerte un saludo  
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/v_over.htm


----------



## mts204 (Oct 19, 2006)

hola pepe puerto!.,. gracias por la respuesta!, incluyo un esquemita a ver si entendi bien   , ahora una duda, el condensador y resistencia, es en reemplazo del mic? o sea debo sacarlo? o pueden estar ambos  ...

gracias de nuevo! espero sigas ayudandome! saludos!


----------

